# Fishing at the power plant



## Harr (Feb 14, 2005)

Koz or whomever,
Had computer problems and lost my password so I'm re-regestered as Harr now. I was regestered under HLS. No big deal but am getting ready to come down on my semi-annual fishing hiatus on the 20th. Hopefully the weather warms up a little more. At any rate, last October I discovered and can get access to the warm water outflow from one of the power plants near titusville. From all accounts, talking to a couple of locals, it looks like an awsome place to fish. Would like anyones input as to how good it really is before I waist the precious little fishing time I get. It does takes some time to get back in behind one of these places. 
Another question I had was just how big of a piece of cut mullet does one use to catch big reds? When there biting//// Thanks, Harr


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Shouldn't be a bad time . It sounds like a plan to me. Florida power plants and their warm- water discharges offer a great refuge to winter snook if your lucky enough to find them.
I would cut the mullet into squares or strips.

RipTide crabs are getting alot of positive feedback. They also make an awesome mullet in some great colors. I believe they make a 3" and 4" size mullet. You can check it out at their website www.riptidelures.com 
et/mullet.html

http://www.riptidelures.com/Crab/crab.html


Indian River Power Plant Fishing Guide

Catching ladyfish and tarpon while fishing on the Orlando Utilities Power Plant on the Indian River lagoon.
When the water temperatures get into the 50's the fishing at Port St. John's Orlando Utility plant on the Indian River Lagoon gets loaded with ladyfish, tarpon, jacks and manatees. We counted several hundred manatee in the outsource one cold morning in January in 2003 and caught literally 60 or more ladyfish on light spinning tackle and fly.

Typical days of fishing on the lagoon are started in the early morning mist around the power plant outflow for ladyfish and then takes a turn to the shallow water flats bordering the Merritt Island Wildlife refuge and Kennedy Space Center for redfish and spotted seatrout.

Power plants all over Florida can hold fish on the coldest mornings of the year when utility companies are mandated to keep water temperatures above 70 for manatee refuge. 

"It's a great place to see Florida wildlife in an artificially produced environment and in large numbers. Before there were power plants we never had the population of manatees in Brevard County because we have no natural springs or other warm water out flows." explains Captain Richard Bradley

Manatees have adapted well to our area with an abundant amount of seagrass and warm water from the power plants they have chosen not to migrate thru our area but take up year around residence in Brevard County. You are not allowed to disturb the manatee by feeding or touching them because this would cause them to get dependent on us for providing food or interaction. Many residence leave fresh water hoses out over their seawalls to provide needed fresh water to the manatees to enjoy. This practice is considered illegal and is punishable by fine and/or imprisonment.

Looking for information about fishing the Power Plant area in Central Florida? Call (321) 868-4953 and Ask for Captain Richard or his fishing mate Captain Gina. They'll be more than glad to talk to you in length about setting up a fishing trip while you're visiting the area.


----------



## Harr (Feb 14, 2005)

*Power Plant*

Koz,
Appreciate the fishing info on the power plants. I always suspected they held good numbers of fish. Over the last couple of years the weather has not been so cooperative. So, one must get inventive when finding a good fishin local. 
On the mullet pieces, I have been cutting 2" - 3" square pieces and have even tried 4" inch strips. But to date have only managed to haul in a couple of reds just over 30 inches. Granted these were nice catches, but I'm always looking for that one trophy thats over 40" or even 50". Dont really want to mess with buying crabs but I guess from what I've seen on TV and talking to others thats the only way to catch the real tackle busters. Anyhow, thanks again for the info. See you on a pier one of these days. Harr


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Mix it up you just might get that trophy your looking for. Good Luck To Ya and let us know how you made out.  Get the Camera ready.


----------

